# Liberals on a tech forum...



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Anyone here know Leo Laporte?

I like listening to him - He is known as "The Tech Guy." He was on tv years and years ago. And now he has a radio show and runs a podcast network. Well, last year, he started a discussion forum.... I joined that forum in the beginning ...

For months, I stayed outta several leftest threads, because I didn't join that forum to discuss politics... I joined the forum to talk about tech... I noticed the forum leans very much left, and I stayed outta so many conversations. But finally, I couldn't resist a couple of threads lately.

Anyway, for 2 days now I have been in a thread with people who deny mail in ballot fraud and that big tech favors the left. Man, no matter how many examples of vote fraud ya give some lefties, their head is still in the sand.... And, they try turning me into the bad guy....

The thread is here: https://www.twit.community/t/the-us...hreatens-to-violate-the-first-ammendment/6953

Man, they have some deniers out there.

I generally only listen to his Tech Guy radio show, because many of the other podcasts he has contains a lot of lefty views. I'll keep listening to that 1 particular show, because he rarely injects politics into that 1 show. But, I've noticed most entertainers lean hard to the left, and it sometimes takes the fun outta stuff they do when they get on their soapbox. There are a few actors I refuse to watch because of some things they have said in the past.

But, admittedly, if ya start going down that road, you won't watch anything....

This is like only the 2nd politics thread I participated in there. In the first - this whole suppression of conservatives in Twitter came up, and most of my posts got flagged by left leaning members there. But, they would not speak up - they just flagged what they don't like. Even the other members participating in the thread (and did not agree) couldn't believe what was happening to my posts. IN the end, only 1/2 got reinstated, and then Leo deleted the entire thread.

I think I'm just gonna stick to the tech topics, because it seems like I am a lone voice there. I'm just gonna shut up now


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I try and do my best to avoid P&R at any and all costs. Two topics that just ain't worth getting upset over. 

Sometimes though, I do come up short..............


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I have been a long time participant on a boating forum. For a long time there was a Political topics section where opinions, facts, arguments, and general political related news was discussed and debated. Interestingly most of the posters leaned Conservative and supported Trump, or supported Comservative positions more so than they supported the Liberal perspective. There were a few die hard Lefties, some of whom got very vehement in expressing their hate of Trump from time to time. For the most part, the arguments never got into personal attacks. It happened a few times and a few folks got time outs for awhile.
Well, two nights ago, the Political section got closed down. Turns out, one of the Lefties contacted the boat manufacturer who is linked to the site and asked their corporate folks whether some of the opinions on the political forum represented the opinions of the Boat Manufacturer. Well the site admin got notice from the corporate President to shut the site down because they didn’t want any controversy. So now there is no Political forum and it is the result of the Left learners shutting down speech they do not agree with.

My point is we are quickly approaching a dangerous mindset in this country when freedom of speech is restricted to only speech which those who control the media agree with. It is happening on Twitter, Facebook and Google. This is a great concern to me And it should be to everyone. Whether or not you agree with the speech is not the point. The point is that it should be allowed and the Left is doing everything possible to shut down anything they do not agree with.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, you are correct. You can have no other opinion but theirs. Or, they try to shut you down. They want "free speech" as long as it is their view. 

Certain places just don't allow politics because some people can't behave. Even the Beretta Forum has a strict no politics policy. 

I had lefties flagging my posts. on the forum I am talking about - If it gets flagged a 2nd time after you restore it, only a mod can put it back. Only, he didn't. And, when a tech forum starts to eliminate posts that are discussing the bias of tech against conservatives, it just proves your point.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've been a member of a m/c forum since 2003. It used to have a P&R section. Lots of good guys (and a few gals) on this m/c forum.

But, the P&R section was constantly being a PITA for the moderators. And, it caused a ton of bickering between the members. Some got downright nasty and mean about it.

Anyways, the P&R section is no more. Some of the members keep trying to interject P&R into sections where it is clearly not allowed.

I suppose P&R is good for something. I just haven't figured out yet what that is.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

I was on an vintage Triumph motorcycle forum back in the 2000's. For the most part it was about the bikes etc. But after Bush 2 was elected, it turned into Bush bashing day in and day out. I finally posted my last message to remind the members the forum was for the bikes and then removed my account. I never read it there was a response. I didn't care.
I have been a member of a Triumph cars email list for over 20 years. I have yet to see any messages of a political nature. The only time politics gets into the mix is when those guys who live in states with strict emissions regs (California and some others) get on how a state can require a 50 year old car to meet current regs. Funny thing is they know how to tune their engines to meet the regs. That and a lot of alcohol in the gas!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah, poor ole Kalifornia sure gets it's share of getting bashed. Those that reside there, are almost always being made fun of.

I think that I could do okay if I were to live in the northern most regions of the state. As close to OR. as possible. But......I seriously doubt that I'll ever see that day..............


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Virginia BLM Gov. Northam the leader in taking away the *2A rights*, just had another Civil War Statue removed. Had the gall to say they want to fix history. What BS, the idea that in the Civil War 500 thousand men that died between both sides, did this over slavery is totally insane. So now in order to bow down to BLM history BS, now propaganda, books on truth being destroyed, monuments torn down, our cities being threatened, burned and looted. Our Heritage being trashed. 
How far will America go along with these terrorist groups like BLM and Antifa? They will push too far someday and I think that time is getting closer and closer.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Look at the rioting the looting going on now which the police, for the most part, are being told not to stop. Liberal politicians in the cities want the support of BLM, Antifa, and every other radical left organization. It’s absolutely ridiculous that the law is ordered to stand down and allow looting to go on. What does the law mean if not to maintain order and safety for everyone? If this continues, there will be lawlessness and anarchy, and it will be the Left against the Right. I won’t stand down if someone comes to my door attempting damage or looting. There will be consequences to that attack.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

The leftist in general have no time for fact or fair civil debate or discussion. It's their way or no way regardless of how much absolute fact and evidence one may present. They have no tolerance for unlike opinion, can become violent and are more suited to a
socialist/authoritative society in which they know nothing, but surely deserve. They are the fake news or should I say the fake people who live a lie. CNN, MSNBC, CBS, NBC are just giving them what they want. Truth will always triumph over lies and evil.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

denner12 said:


> The leftist in general have no time for fact or fair civil debate or discussion. It's their way or no way regardless of how much absolute fact and uncircumvented evidence one may present. They have no tolerance for unlike opinion, can become violent and are more suited to a
> socialist/authoritative society in which they know nothing, but surely deserve. They are the fake news or should I say the fake people who live a lie. CNN, MSNBC, CBS, NBC are just giving them what they want. Truth will always triumph over lies and evil.


One of the main themes of Black Lives Matter is to go around the country and disrupt Republican Speeches, events etc. Now they hold our country in Hostage. Politicians across the Country cave in to their demands in fear of violent reprisals or more violence. They have for a long time advocated killing police. 
You have to realize that because Politicians have given in to them that they realize by using violence, roioting looting, burning etc. they will get more. Taking away the 2A is about Power. They know that if they can strip the White man of his rights to bear arms, they can make him defenseless. And if they can take away a constitutional right, then they can do even more. 
American has to acknowledge they are a violent Terrorist Group. Why did Trump come out and label ANTIFA as one and not BLK? Why? Becase it is another form of being Politically correct. 
They are Terrorist.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Jeb Stuart said:


> One of the main themes of Black Lives Matter is to go around the country and disrupt Republican Speeches, events etc. Now they hold our country in Hostage. Politicians across the Country cave in to their demands in fear of violent reprisals or more violence. They have for a long time advocated killing police.
> You have to realize that because Politicians have given in to them that they realize by using violence, roioting looting, burning etc. they will get more. Taking away the 2A is about Power. They know that if they can strip the White man of his rights to bear arms, they can make him defenseless. And if they can take away a constitutional right, then they can do even more.
> American has to acknowledge they are a violent Terrorist Group. Why did Trump come out and label ANTIFA as one and not BLK? Why? Becase it is another form of being Politically correct.
> They are Terrorist.


All true!


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Likewise, in general, if you don't break the law you won't have contact with law enforcement and if you dont resist you propably won't die. Just sayin, 191 African American gang bangers were murdered so far this year in Chicago alone. You take one or two criminal African Americans killed by white police while resisting arrest and the whole world falls apart?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

But if they’re killed by White police, that’s racist. It’s amazing how it doesn’t make much difference if it’s black on black murder and violence, but let there be a white person anywhere in the mix, lookout. Racist all the way. I can’t figure it.


----------



## Qurious Patriot (May 24, 2020)

Y'all gotta realize that both - AuntyQueefa & BLM are owned, run, & funded by the likes of George Soros. BLM is not BLACK at it's core. It's cover for a VERY anti-American agenda. These folks being arrested at protests they are finding out have traveled there from outside...sometimes outside the country. They mask it as a BLACK organization so the racial divide continues. Don't fall for the plot of communists...this is an insurgence. TRUMP 2020 & we better start looking for others with balls of steel to stand up top these b*stards like he does. Stay tuned cause things are gonna get even more 'intersting' soon


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

This thread is kind of/sorta going off topic now. You all should start a new thread if you want to discuss what's going on right now with all of this civil unrest right now.


----------

